# Open Debut Saturday...Wish Us Luck!



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Good luck you guys! Crossing our fingers and paws out here!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Good luck! You will do well!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Great Luck to you guys, but mostly have a wonderful time being with the Mighty Casey!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Whatever happens, enjoy your time. Open is a blast. Just remember to keep breathing while you're out of sight for groups.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Good luck and remember to breathe! =]


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*Good idea to take the night off*

I did no serious training the whole week before we showed. I would informally work on attention and attitude, play games and have fun. Our first open trial was an ASCA trial. I had a variation on a theme of when we good we are good conversation with my training partner on the way to that trial. Things went great, won the class by 6 and went HIT. Boy did I have a happy up partner in the ring that day. I hope your debut goes well. GOOD LUCK to you and Casey Liz.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

WOW! Thanks, ALL! I will pass all of your good vibes onto my training partner...and let you know how we do this weekend! I will be SO happy with a Q ( or 2)


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

GOOD LUCK!!! Have fun with your dog no matter what happens!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Best, best luck today!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hey good luck!! I know it's easier to say than to do, but relax, breathe, and try to enjoy the time together!


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Wishing you good luck, and looking foward to a report on how it went.

Have fun!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Have a ball and enjoy!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Good luck and have fun !!!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Alas, we are home from trial 1 with no Q ( Casey, who does the nicest drop on recall, decided to leave it at home today. We could have had a score in the 194 range if he had dropped--everything else was very nice, including heeling and stays.
We did have fun! I felt more relaxed than I have ever in the ring, and Casey was very attentive. Back for two more trials tomorrow.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Glad you had fun!! Those Q's can be tough in Open!

My Rowdy's problem was the Retrieve on the Flat since he had been inappropriately Force trained and this is where his stress levels hit - with Casey it's his heeling (go figure since he heels beautifully when not in a ring). When it comes together though, it is a beautiful thing


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

My coach was watching us today and her comment when we finished was, "Welcome to Open!" We played and did a few drops when we came home, all perfect of course!
Open A was a bloodbath today. In the first trial only one dog of 8 qualified...3/8 in the second. I guess misery loves company!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey, at least you had fun! 
I always feel that I walked in with the best dog, I walked back out with the best dog, and whatever happened in between was just filler.
Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Mighty Casey's Mom said:


> Open A was a bloodbath today. In the first trial only one dog of 8 qualified...3/8 in the second. I guess misery loves company!


Sounds about right for Open A actually. Wait until you get to Utility A. The majority of the time there are no qualifiers in that class. Easy to get placements that way! :


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

In Canada there is no utility A--everyone just merges into the same class once they reach utility. I can only imagine how the "A" people do! Futility class for sure.
I am lucky to have done lots of stewarding before I started to compete. I saw many excellent dogs and handlers NQ after otherwise stellar performances (laying down in the last few seconds of the long sit with a 198 performance on the line!) The NQ's are not as distressing to me as they might be otherwise...I am a teacher, and failing...oh my!!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

BIG SMILE!!  Casey got his first Open leg today! He was one of two "surviving" dogs out of 8 and he got first place! Deciding that his job was done for the day, he quickly NQ'd in his next match. However, we come away from our debut weekend with a Q. Hooray!
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/photo.php?pid=4333358&id=562040864


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Way to go Liz and Casey! How were the stays??? Nice work- congratulations.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Way to go Casey! Glad you got one Q and wishing you two more!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hey hey way to go!! we were thinking good thoughts for you!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Way to go! That is a beautiful ribbon you have there Mighty Casey!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Way to go Liz and Casey! How were the stays??? Nice work- congratulations.


The stays were the least of my worries!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

We have lots of work to do before our next trials in February. Things that looked great in practice (drop on recall/broadjump) really broke down in the two trials we NQ'd in. And heeling, well we always need to work on that! (LOL)


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Liz and Casey Congratulations to the both of you.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Congratulations on your first leg! 2 more to go!! whooo hooo!!!


----------

